# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  NEWBY!!! Hi Everyone

## Tsia

Hi guys and girls..

Just found this site and am happy I can finally learn alot more about my fish and tips in keeping them in the best condition.

I have had a tank for about 15 years now. 
My first one was a small bowl, I suppose this is how everyone gets the bug!
my Tank now is quite large and hold 100 litres. All coldwater fish.

Over the years I have had books and leaflets etc.. and sometimes had cloudy problems.
Will be interesting to see top tips to keeping your tank cyrstal clear.

Anyways, Hi all, please welcome me! LOL

----------


## berley

hiya Tsia and hey another female -  :woohoo:  maybe we can out number the guys  :Smile: 

anyway welcome to fish-keeping hope your enjoy it here

----------


## Nemo

hi welcome to fish keeping.com, as  :berley:  said you will enjoy it here  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

Yes its nice to have you with us Tsia

hope you enjoy the forum and keep up with the postings  :Smile: 

Regards Gary.

----------

